# Wings & Things, Fish Going Deep



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Great Duck Opener, More Hot Fishing
*
After a nice break during the duck split, it's back in the saddle time as we engage with guests from all over the Nation. Family time and great moments making memories of a lifetime as we partake in our heritage as outdoorsmen and waterfowlers. For us it's a great combination of fishing and waterfowl hunting that sets the stage.

*Fishing Report*

Capt. Chris Cady just came off two days of great fishing working deep for Redfish falling off the flats in chilly temperatures. Capt. Trey Ross fishing the split with friends found nice soft plastic and Corky action on Trout and Redfish. We're dealing with low water at present which keeps getting worse on hard North winds. If the past half dozen years teach us anything it is that this is probably going to be short-lived.

*Duck Hunting*

The second opener was a good one for guests with some nice fully mature Blue Wings, Gadwal, Greenwing Teal, Pintail, Redhead's and Norther Shoveler heating up the barrels. We've got a little temperature dip tonight but it looks as if we're heading for mild temps through the end of December and hopefully a tad more water. Ducks continue pushing into the Wintering grounds with each passing front. January should be excellent as always.

We've got plenty of stories about guests having great days on the water and trust me, there's plenty of awesome fishing ahead. Come relax with us, we'll spoil you.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us sooner or later. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------

